# Difference between CAAD 8 i CAAD9



## zumberak (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,
can someone tell me the difference between CADD8 I CAAD9 frames,


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

The new caad9 has a BB30 bottom bracket, the caad8 does not.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the real difference it's not the bb30, the bb30 it's just since this year...

on caad 9 The top tube has a larger diameter at the head tube, while the down tube and seat tube are larger in the bottom bracket region


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zumberak said:


> Hello everyone,
> can someone tell me the difference between CADD8 I CAAD9 frames,


Per Cannondale literature:

1. Larger top tube junction to head tube
2. Seat stays attach more laterally on the seat tube
3. BB30 bottom bracket (only recently implemented)

If it really makes a difference, you'll have to judge for yourself. I rode Zamboni's CAAD9 for a brief period. For a bike that's been set up as a commuter it sure rockets forward with the slightest input. 

CHL


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

CAAD 8 is not made in USA and has crappy looking welds not the smoothed out ones we are used to seeing.
I think the CAAD 9 is still USA for now anyway. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

All caad were made here in PA and this would be the last year.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Zamboni do you know what the price of frame only 10 CAAD is?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

CAAD8 isn't made in USA . It is a totally different frame from the CAAD 9


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

BikeFixer said:


> CAAD8 isn't made in USA . It is a totally different frame from the CAAD 9


Its depends on what year CAAD8.:wink5:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> Zamboni do you know what the price of frame only 10 CAAD is?


If it's a caad 9 that would be around $750 price range.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> CAAD 8 is not made in USA and has crappy looking welds not the smoothed out ones we are used to seeing.
> I think the CAAD 9 is still USA for now anyway. Correct me if I am wrong


The 9 is a great frame, don't get me wrong, but the welds are nothing to right home about IMO. Mine (2009 model) looks like chewing gum.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my girlfriend a 2010 Taiwan made CAAD8. I don't think its as bad as everyone makes it out to be. Its a great learning road bike. The welds don't look as "clean" as my Six 13...but for what it is...its not horrible.

Its an entry level bike...what does everyone really expect?


----------



## johnny_p (Aug 27, 2009)

Well... the welds don't have to look super pretty to be entirely functional.... The CAAD models are some of the best engineered aluminum frames on the market today, with a great racing heritage.


----------



## johnny_p (Aug 27, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Its an entry level bike...what does everyone really expect?


The CAAD line, for the longest time, carried Cannondales from entry level Tiagra parts to top tier Campy, varying a range from under $1000 to well over $4000.... I wouldn't be so quick to say the CAAD is just an entry level bike... I'd say its a great frame with entry level parts


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Its depends on what year CAAD8.:wink5:



HA GOT ME  
I was talking about the '10 bike they're calling CAAD 8 it is definitely not the same as what you've got there :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

johnny_p said:


> The CAAD line, for the longest time, carried Cannondales from entry level Tiagra parts to top tier Campy, varying a range from under $1000 to well over $4000.... I wouldn't be so quick to say the CAAD is just an entry level bike... I'd say its a great frame with entry level parts


Definitely. I think the deal with the CAAD is all the R & D is long since paid for, it's cheap to make because they have it down to a science....so they can price it to the entry level crowd and still make some money.....but entry level price doesn't mean entry level performance. So the spec thing thing with whatever level you want.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> Definitely. I think the deal with the CAAD is all the R & D is long since paid for, it's cheap to make because they have it down to a science.


And this is especially true for the CAAD8, if it is indeed the same design as the older USA-made CAAD8. They just had to dust off some drawings and give them to the overseas factory.

I bet that the old CAAD8 used to be considered a top-tier Al frame too...

Asad


----------



## ChrisENC (Nov 2, 2009)

I now own a CAAD8. It is my first road bike and I have only had it for about 2 months. I mainly use it as my commuted but have taken it out on a couple longer riders. I also tried out a couple Trek and Specialized bikes. Basically, it was in my price range and felt more comfortable or just as comfortable as some of the other bikes in my range. All in all I really like it and I'm happy that I bought it. I'm really hoping that bug doesn't hit - you know, the one where you start wanting more and more bikes....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

asad137 said:


> And this is especially true for the CAAD8, if it is indeed the same design as the older USA-made CAAD8. They just had to dust off some drawings and give them to the overseas factory.
> 
> I bet that the old CAAD8 used to be considered a top-tier Al frame too...
> 
> Asad


I don't think the 2010 CAAD8 is anywhere near the older CAAD8. 

I compared my frame to my girlfriend's and the tubing is different. 

The CAAD8 actually has some skinny seat stays and the downtube is not completely round. It also has mounts for a rear rack.

Here is a pic of her bike.

Is you compare it to the raw one I posted above...you can see that the seat stay is skinnier, the mount for a rack(by the drop out), the down tube has a different shape.










Heres mine for comparison. I know its a Six13...but the rear is a CAAD9.


----------

